# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  bacon butties

## veitnamcam

Everyone knows how to make em right?
Bet we all do it different. 
Heres mine.

Ideally I would have started with the best wild bacon in the world but all I had was the worst ever shoulder bacon from the supermarket(missus bought it) this stuff was that shit im sure it was made from trimmings pressed together like budget"ham".

Need butter......... real butter not Marge cos it tastes like shit

Fry bacon till a bit browned.



Whack some fresh bread in the toaster(i like stuff with grain in it but what ever is around)
Its important to toast cos then it will soak up more butter and not go soggy :Thumbsup: 

After its soaked up as much butter as it will reasonably hold give a light smear of "glasseye creek" sauce on one slice and colemans original mustard on the other.

Slap together with two to four slices of bacon (egg optional) and enjoy.

PS my cholesterol is fine cos Iv never had it checked :Grin: 

Whats your fav bacon buttie?

----------


## EeeBees

Aaaaaa, I luv bacon butties...I make them with fresh bread, lashings of butter and maybe some fruit relish if there is some (and at this time of the year, I am usually down to the last jar or so)...oh, and a pot of good strong Twinings English Breakfast tea (made proper like, no tea bags allowed in this house).

----------


## veitnamcam

> Aaaaaa, I luv bacon butties...I make them with fresh bread, lashings of butter and maybe some fruit relish if there is some (and at this time of the year, I am usually down to the last jar or so)...oh, and a pot of good strong Twinings English Breakfast tea...


You had me at butter :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

Glasseye Creek Relish...where do you get that from or is it your own label?    Wild boar bacon would add something very nice to the whole thing, I bet!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Glasseye Creek Relish...where do you get that from or is it your own label?    Wild boar bacon would add something very nice to the whole thing, I bet!!


Its a west coast sauce not relish, its in Westmeats and Raywards in Nelson. Its good on all sorts of stuff :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

VC we are kindred spirits. I love bacon butties on bread with Whitlocks tomato sauce.  Nothing wrong with my cholesterol either.

----------


## veitnamcam

Eeebees try Glass Eye Creek – Wild Meat Sauce 

Its a spicy sauce, some have said its a little bit hot when introduced(just a little) but being a bit of a chillie weirdo I haven't noticed it. It just tastes good. :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> Its a west coast sauce not relish, its in Westmeats and Raywards in Nelson. Its good on all sorts of stuff


I will have a browse in the supermarket and see if it is in stock...thank you

----------


## Dundee

My bacons cooking now,just got too get the watties ready but it won't be spicey like VC........spose you want pics?

----------


## Rushy

> My bacons cooking now,just got too get the watties ready but it won't be spicey like VC........spose you want pics?


Yeh go on Dundee show us yor buttie

----------


## veitnamcam

> My bacons cooking now,just got too get the watties ready but it won't be spicey like VC........spose you want pics?


Yep I showed you mine you show me yours :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## muzza

Dundee will drown his bacon in tomato sauce  cos he's a philistine in the kitchen... :Grin: 

I like to add a bit of lettuce and a slab of tasty cheese to my bacon slammers as well , but that depends on whats in the fridge at the time.

That supermarket imitation bacon sure is crap. Fortunately we have a local butcher who makes brilliant manuka-smoked bacon and I stock up every time I'm passing - like yesterday...

----------


## veitnamcam

I generally swap venison for pork with a mate, best ever wild bacon :Thumbsup:  Got none at the mo  :TT TT:  :TT TT:

----------


## Dundee

I smelt the bacon cooking thinking it was bacon butties but I was wrong it was grilled toasties but still bloody good :Psmiley:

----------


## baldbob

Next time we "ALLOW" you to come hunting with us your on cooking duty :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Next time we "ALLOW" you to come hunting with us your on cooking duty


I was last time!

----------


## baldbob

> I was last time!


Excuse me... Morrie and I did our own cooking.....

I wont tell you all how "good" abes cooking is.. Ull all want him along as chef lol

----------


## veitnamcam

> Excuse me... Morrie and I did our own cooking.....
> 
> I wont tell you all how "good" abes cooking is.. Ull all want him along as chef lol


I did offer :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

Was that the night we got back when ud already upped half a bottle of tullamore :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I had to mix something with the beer....... I was running out :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
Could have been but im sure i offerd bacon and egg sammies for breaky, mine was really chewy the next morning for some reason :Grin:  but I got it down and it stayed down so was all good :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Alright guys & gals heres my sauce soaked butties with a difference. :Omg: 

Pics only :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

I'm only slightly disappointed , I thought you would have one of those 5 liter bottles of sauce :Grin: 

Looks good :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> I'm only slightly disappointed , I thought you would have one of those 5 liter bottles of sauce
> 
> Looks good


I would have but its all gone :Grin:  Now my boy uses it for his calfs milk.



And you fullas thought I was kidding about a 5 litre flagon :ORLY:

----------


## R93

That Glasseye is awesome. Gets a lot of use at home.

Dundee, I hope your an organ donor? Your arteries will make a great winch  rope one day :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Dundee, I hope your an organ donor? Your arteries will make a great winch  rope one day


And his heart will make a great wheel chock.  Dundee, I am a little concerned that you hadn't made any for the kids.

----------


## ChrisF

I have bacon  , then cheese & a poached egg on a english muffin , pepper & salt  ( at least I donot drown out the BACON favour with sauce !!! , all brought from supermarket , WHY because , i cannot afford Maca's .


Later  Chris

----------


## outdoorlad

I'm getting hungry

----------


## Dundee

> And his heart will make a great wheel chock.  Dundee, I am a little concerned that you hadn't made any for the kids.


No need for concern Rushy,possom trapper made pizza :Wink:

----------


## Raging Bull

I'm hungry.

----------


## Dougie

> I'm hungry.


+1. I need to teach my dog to cook.

----------


## Rushy

> +1. I need to teach my dog to cook.


Hahaha. Tie a spatula to its tail and teach it to flip burgers.

----------


## Dougie

Typical - I taught him how to make it and of course he only whipped up one serving. Even used my good tea. Hermph!  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

There is no way in hell my great dane would have sat there like that without eating it in a flash.  When it comes to food, he has a "must consume all before someone else gets it " mentality.

----------


## Dougie

I'm sure my boy would like to do the same but he's a smartypants and his mum is a smartypants too, so has trained him to do loads of cool things; pictured he is demonstrating his statue pose. Good boy. 

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Raging Bull

Well I couldn't just look at this thread. 

Bacon - butter - Glasseye Wild Game sauce - mild english mustard - lightly toasted bread..... Hell yeah, cheers *veitnamcam*.  

Simple but delicious.

----------


## Rushy

You should be cipping the ticket for a royalty on that VC.  I like the bun variant.

----------


## Dundee

Nice too see a dolop of sauce with Jet.

----------


## baldbob

DRIBBLE DRIBBLE DRIBBLE...

Im going to go eat food :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice! pimped my ride with some flash bread :Thumbsup:  Glad you enjoyed

----------


## Dougie

Sweet kitchen there Raging Bull, I am jealous!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well I couldn't just look at this thread. 
> 
> Bacon - butter - Glasseye Wild Game sauce - mild english mustard - lightly toasted bread..... Hell yeah, cheers *veitnamcam*.  
> 
> Simple but delicious.


I cant quite read the label but is that Marge in the background?

----------


## Raging Bull

Haha good spotting, 'Olivite' shit... for the other two, mine had the good stuff 'NZ Mainland butter'. 

I think I perfected it today, sort of going away from the bacon buttie and heading towards grilled sandwich, but I'm absolutely loving the Glasseye - Wild Game meat sauce. 

Probably no good for the waist line or the heart but...

 Butter Cheese Sauteed Onions Grilled bacon Glass eye - Wil Game sauce 

With some Lao Coffee (Bolaven plateau, Southern Lao) I brought back with me.  





Now if that weather would fuck off I'd be happy to go to work or go hunting right about now.  Going crazy being stuck inside.

----------


## veitnamcam

I know the feeling if it rains this sunday(and its spost to) it will be 9 or might even be 10 weekends in a row. Im over it might as well live on the wet coast  :Grin:

----------


## roig

Bugger off it never rains here!! Just like the song... it never rains in Southern California, it pours, man it pours... :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## roig

I like being inside myself, just don't like someone being inside me. rather not be in doors though :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

> Its a west coast sauce not relish, its in Westmeats and Raywards in Nelson. Its good on all sorts of stuff


Found the local supermarket has it...$10 something a bottle :Oh Noes: ...am going to buy some tomorrow...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Found the local supermarket has it...$10 something a bottle...am going to buy some tomorrow...


I didnt know what it cost cost im not allowed in the supermarket :Grin: 

Its worth it :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

I will second that.  It is bloody good stuff.

----------

